# Rlt15



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

I have just got my hands on a RLT15 and wonder if it has an ETA movement and what the battery life is?

Tom


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done that man







the RTL15 has the following movement : ETA Swiss Jewelled but as for the battery life I'm not to sure


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

i've just been on the eta web site but you need a password so can't help on the movt number, I know roy sold them with a 24 month warranty so poss a 2 year + battery???

Where is Mr Taylor been lately


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Where is Mr Taylor been lately


Working on all these new watches as well as the update he's been planning for the weekend


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> i've just been on the eta web site but you need a password so can't help on the movt number, I know roy sold them with a 24 month warranty so poss a 2 year + battery???
> 
> Where is Mr Taylor been lately


 Possibly having a break down after being flooded with designs for DIY watches


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm here,









The watch has an ETA movement with a 4 year battery life.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Roy

Tom


----------

